# Sick Angelfish



## Spoon (Feb 22, 2009)

One of my angelfish is sick. I first noticed it when he wasn't coming up for food with the other angels. Upon closer inspection I noticed a small spot on his side where it looked as if the scales and color were missing. I assumed it was a bite from one of the ther angels who was a bit aggressive at feeding time. A couple days later I noticed fuzz on two of his fins. I pulled him out of my 55g tank and placed him in my 30g alone. The fin healed quick but the spot is getting larger. There is also a smaller one above his eye. This is over the course of a week and a 1/2. He hasn't eaten since goin into the 30g tank, 4 days, and I think there is another spot coming up near his back fin.

1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons) from 55, into the 30
2. Is your aquarium setup freshwater or brackish water? fresh
3. How long the aquarium has been set up? 1 month
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know) 4 angels, 4 serpae tetras, i cherry barb, 5 corys
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium? 1 amaon
6. What temperature is the tank water currently? 79
7. What make/model filter are you using? 150 gpm aquaclear, 400 emperor, both on owest settings
8. Are you using a CO2 unit? no
9. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? minimal
10. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed? 25% weekly
11. How often do you perform water changes? weekly
12. How often and what foods do you feed your fish? 3 times daily, tetra flakes, frozen brine, dehydrated bloodworms, live brine once a month ago
13. What type of lighting are you using and how long is it kept on? 48" flourescent, couple hours/day
14. What specific concerns bring you here at this time? spots on my fish, not eating
15. What are your water parameters? Test your pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. ph 8 ,ammonia 0, nitrate 0, nitrate 5
16. What test kit are you using and is it liquid or test strips? API liquid
17. When was the last time you bought a fish and how did they behave while in the pet store tank? 4 corys, behaved wonderfully, doing fine


----------



## MBilyeu (Nov 25, 2008)

Do you have any pics of the spots? Could you get some?


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

The fuzz you say sounds like a Saprolegnia Fungus.

If they have black spotsThis can be an encapsulated worm larvae (Metacercariae).

If its white spots it can be Ich


----------



## Spoon (Feb 22, 2009)

I haven't seen ich on a ish in a while, but I don't think its ich. ich is little raised dots, correct? These spots look like a spot where scales are missing. 
I will try to get a pic, but he is always hiding. Doesn't even come out to eat.


----------



## Spoon (Feb 22, 2009)

Went to the pet store and bought some salt. He really looked bad when I got home. Losing his color, gasping. I took a couple of pics. The fin behind the gill is really bad. Not the fin itself, but where it connects. Looks raw. he is not using this fin much.


----------



## Spoon (Feb 22, 2009)

In the earlier post I said it looked like another spot was starting on his back near the rear fin. Now that his color is fading I can see that that area isvery inflamed and swollen. 
I also noticed a very tiny white sqiggly thing i the water. Very tiny. 
I aadded some salt, but I doubt he'll make it through the night.


----------

